# Lingerie Model



## ababysean (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know if I am allowed to post these here? but I wanted some cc....

1.







2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## lunaaa (Jun 7, 2010)

it seems there are dark spots in her face and body


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jun 7, 2010)

Her face seems awfully dark in comparison to her chin (and the rest of her).

I didn't find her expression to be doing much for me.  Is she confused, bewildered, constipated, bad at faking sexy, spooked, in need of glasses?  The bench is good and you could do some serious work with that, presuming she is flexible--and I don't mean that in a porno way.

I don't understand the bra under the nightgown--especially in black.

Overall, the idea is good, but the execution leaves a little to work with.


----------



## EhJsNe (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you remove the background or something? The model is way to dark, especially compared to the bright background.


----------



## Fremen (Jun 7, 2010)

You're TOTALLY allowed   But agree with previous comments, face is dark


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 7, 2010)

like most said, i feel that the face is rather dark, and the background is ridiculously bright.  Isnt the model supposed to.. "pop"??


----------



## ghpham (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the OP is going for a high key type look.  However, the model is underexposed.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2010)

I would photo shop out the leaves on the white fur.  And yes, very underexposed model.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is one of the pictures with no editing. does she still look dark?


----------



## cfusionpm (Jun 7, 2010)

I think the reason she looks so dark is the whole image was darkened to make up for the super bright background.  The background is wayyy too bright, such that it's blowing out the edges of the model too.  If you re-shoot or do another, put a lot more light on her and/or a lot less on the background.


----------



## ghpham (Jun 7, 2010)

The model still looks dark compare to the background. Were you trying to achieve a high key look??

I see catch lights in her eyes, but no lights really fall on her face.  Is the model sitting opposite windows?


----------



## ababysean (Jun 7, 2010)

I have no idea!  lol
This was my first time shooting in a studio with lights, and so I was just kind of going with the flow!
I had my shutter speed at 1/200 and f8 and went from there... that is what everyone else was using, but then again I had my 500 dollar Nikon and kit lens and they had their 5000 dollars camera and 1000 dollar lens....
The histogram looked good on camera, so


----------



## ghpham (Jun 7, 2010)

What is in the back of her?? a window? or a light source?


----------



## ababysean (Jun 7, 2010)

What about her?


----------



## ghpham (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes...that is much better.  Your photo as well??


----------



## ababysean (Jun 7, 2010)

yes


----------



## lunaaa (Jun 8, 2010)

yes this one is much better


----------



## JClishe (Jun 8, 2010)

Still looks too bright on the left side, her arm is washing out. And there are shadows on the other side.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 8, 2010)

I did not take this picture, but someone else in the group did.  I just want to know what is different about this one?  Does she still look too dark to you guys  I'm wondering if it is just her tanned skin against the white background?

The blond girl was way more pale! haha


----------



## artoledo (Jun 8, 2010)

I think the #5 makes her feet look abnormally large. Maybe you should scrap that one.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 8, 2010)

haha I saw that too and was like damn she has some LOOOOOOOOOOOONG toes, but really, I would give up my feet to have her body, so I'm just picking, trying to find flaws because I'm jealous she is so hot! haha  but I'm glad someone else noticed too, it doesnt make me feel like such a B$@%


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Jun 8, 2010)

I noticed the long toes and giant feet too...But I wear a size 11 so what can I say? lol. Is this your studio kit?


----------



## JClishe (Jun 8, 2010)

ababysean said:


> I did not take this picture, but someone else in the group did. I just want to know what is different about this one? Does she still look too dark to you guys I'm wondering if it is just her tanned skin against the white background?
> 
> The blond girl was way more pale! haha


 
I really like the pose and lighting in this photo, but the smudge on her cheek is distracting.


----------

